# portrait website feedback



## yunisphotos (Jan 8, 2017)

hi all,

new here and also tacking my photography to the next level. 

first was a hobby, now i want more.  

please review my website and provide your feedback or suggestions.

www.yunisphotos.com

thank you in advance.


----------



## Destin (Jan 8, 2017)

Your photos are much better than many people who decide to start charging for their work. They aren't exactly my style, but they are technically sound for the most part and I'm sure the subjects love them. 

Looking at your website on my iPhone it's easy to navigate, and easy to find what you're looking for. 

I will say that your prices are extremely low and setting yourself up for failure. Free no obligation photo session? Never would I consider doing that with an expectation of making money. 

Prints starting at $2, with no sitting fee? 

You're going to lose a lot of money that way.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 8, 2017)

Welcome to TPF. 

Overall, your 'site is nicely done.  It's quick to load and has a good visual appeal.  A few general thoughts:

-While it's a lovely image, I don't think your home page image is the best choice, unless you're specifically marketing to seniors/young brides.  I would suggest replacing it with this one:  FREE Broward Photographer session - YunisPhotos  which has appeal to a much wider audience.  If you do leave the current one up, get rid of the tree which is growing out her left shoulder & head!  As well, I think "Broward Portrait Photographer" would be a better title than "Broward Photographer for Portrait".

-Portfolio:  This needs to be trimmed down a lot.  Never have more than one or two at the most images of the same person, unless you have sets from different shoots.  This tends to give the impression of, "these are all the shoots I've ever done and I'm showing you everything".  5-10 of your BEST images whill have FAR more impact.

-Book today:  Prints starting under $2????  This is a recipe for financial disaster.  A free session, 20 miles of travel and give-away print prices?  I understand what you're trying to do, but once you go down this rabbit hole, you will NEVER get out of it.  You need to do your cost of doing business (CODB) calculations and determine what your costs are, then you can set prices.  These need to be realistic.  If you're going to do the 'free session' than have limits, "For a limited time only", "for the first XX responses" or similar...  you DO NOT want to be known as the 'give-away' guy!

As well, the information here is at odds with your contract.  This page says 10 miles of travel, your contract says 20. 

-About:  Works well, nice images (don't forget to level the session shot).

-Contract:  Bin this.  If English isn't your first language get someone who speaks good English to help you, and make sure it's reviewed by an IP/Contract lawyer.   Never put guarantees about time (eg 'retouched images in 1 week) or number of images.  What happens if you get sick and can't work for a week?  Now you're in violation of your contract.

The model release clause, which is not only rather Draconian in scope refers to you as a female; your 'About' picture doesn't seem to bear this out. 

The weather clause should read, "A mutually convenient date".

Cooperation clause:  This needs attention.  In most places deposits by definition are refundable.  If it's non-refundable than use the term 'booking fee' or 'session fee'.

The contract makes repeated reference to fees, charges, etc, but the booking page says this is a free session.  I'm confused..

Overall, you're off to a good start, but you're making some VERY common mistakes.  Make sure that you've got all your business ducks in a row... insurance, licenses, tax paperwork, contracts & agreements reviewed by a lawyer, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2017)

One thought: If English is not your native language, it might be better to try to carve out a niche in a community that speaks Spanish, or another language, as its native tongue. THAT could actually be of benefit to you indoor your area! I've seen it here: we have one of the largest per-capita Russian-speaking populations in the USA, right here, in my zip code. They have a handful of shooters (well, less-than, actually) who seem to be super-busy becasue they are fluent in the language and customs of that mother country.

Your portfolio seems a bit single-female-centric...not sure what the exact audience/market is.


----------

